# Train Day at LAUS



## GG-1 (Mar 11, 2011)

Aloha

While I as at the Nevada Southern Railway there was comments about the museum getting a booth on train day in lax. Anyone know the process and who to contact about a non-profit rail related group can participate.

Mahalo

Eric


----------



## AlanB (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not trained to know about booths. :lo:

Seriously, I seem to think that there was a link on the NTD page last year that provided info on getting booths at the major locations.


----------



## Alice (Mar 11, 2011)

I think Nevada Northern might be well served by putting on their own event. Last year, the NTD web page had a link for other participating organizations to add themselves to the publicity. They also used twitter to get the word out. It would be free publicity targeted to people interested in trains.


----------

